# Merry Christmas



## aflacglobal (Dec 21, 2007)

Well another year has come and gone. Out with the old in with the new, and all that good stuff. lol

I realize that a lot of our members are going to be leaving town and spending time with their families during the holidays. I just wanted to take the time to wish each one of you a Merry Christmas and to take the time to thank everyone for contributing and helping this forum grow and prosper. We are all headed into a new year, let's see where 2008 takes us. :wink: 

 :wink: :wink: :wink: Merry Christmas Everyone :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, Merry Christmas every one and happy new year.
Lets hope 2008 brings us lot of gold 

Thank You Ralph


----------



## heirloomreplacement (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing all of those out there a very happy holidays

Thanking all those who come to post for thier thoughts and feedback.

Honestly> without such great informitive floks> I myself would most likely cook up something very explosive> lol

Enjoy All

Jim


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone! And a safe and prosperous new year!
Randy


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 22, 2007)

Ho, Ho, Ho, 


What do you guys think about a Christmas contest with a pound of gold pins as a prize?

I'm thinking about some sort of Christmas trivia quiz. 

I'm feeling generous and need to ditch a few pounds of fully plated gold pins (already plucked from the headers).

What does everyone think?

I'll be thinking of some good questions with a prize for the first correct answer.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Dec 22, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> What does everyone think?



Yay !


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 22, 2007)

Fire away Steve!.........


----------



## Never_Evil (Dec 22, 2007)

Im game for it.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay,

After a few more positive replies confirming the contest is on I'll post three Christmas trivia questions. 

The first three members who email me the correct answers to all three questions before midnight on Christmas Eve CST will win a full pound (454 grams) of these pins:

[img:691:530]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/xmas_gold1.jpg[/img]

and

[img:750:557]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/xmas_gold2.jpg[/img]


I'll judge the entry times by the time stamp on the emails that I receive.

Send your emails to [email protected]

Since it's Christmas I'll pay for any shipping inside the US and the first $10 of shipping costs outside the US. The remaining shipping charges for International shipments will be the responsibility of the winning member.

The official contest rules will be posted later today in another section so keep your eyes peeled for my new posts.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's where you can find the Contest Questions and Rules.

Christmas Trivia Contest

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I didn't get any gold or precious metals for Christmas.
Oh well. This is what I wanted;
http://www.japantoday.com/jp/news/421838
Or I would have settled for Mickey Mouse also.
Congradulations for Aflac hitting 1000 posts!
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 26, 2007)

Two of them. :shock: :shock: 

That's 88 lbs of gold. Mickey mouse guy( Mark ) needs to see these. These were poured soild . His was a little bit harder for Mickey. :wink:


----------

